# Λέσβιες VS Λεσβίες



## cythere (May 9, 2008)

FYROM's name is not a problem anymore, we have more important issues to think about! 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/30/true_mytilenians/


----------



## stathis (May 9, 2008)

Κι αν είσαι και Μυτιληνιά και ομοφυλόφιλη, ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο σου.


----------



## cythere (May 9, 2008)

> Κι αν είσαι και Μυτιληνιά και ομοφυλόφιλη, ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο σου.


Προσωπικά δεν είμαι τίποτα από τα δύο, αλλά θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα προσβλητική την κίνηση των κατοίκων της Λέσβου ως προς τις ομοφυλόφιλες γυναίκες (σημείωση: o politically correct όρος είναι "λεσβία", το ομοφυλόφιλος/η δημιουργήθηκε για να χαρακτηρίσει κλινικά την "απόκλιση").
Εμένα μού άρεσε πολύ ο συμβιβασμός που πρότεινε το αγγλικό site, ο δικαστής ίσως να τη χρειαστεί αυτή τη σολομώντεια λύση όταν εκδικάσει την υπόθεση!


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2008)

Όχι "την κίνηση των κατοίκων της Λέσβου" αλλά τριών κατοίκων, εκ των οποίων ο ένας είναι εκδότης ακροδεξιού και αρχαιολατρικού περιοδικού.

Πάντως, δύο επισημάνσεις: 
α) το Μυτιληνιός δεν καλύπτει καθόλου τους μη Μυτιληνιούς Λέσβιους, που είναι και η πλειοψηφία (ή πλειονότητα, αν σας χαλάει). 
β) η γιαγιά μου η συχωρεμένη, έλεγε (έως και τη δεκαετία του 1980) "εγώ και άλλες λεσβίες ποιήτριες" και δεν εννοούσε ποιήτριες με ομοερωτικό προσανατολισμό αλλά γεννημένες στη Λέσβο, που είχαν συμμετάσχει στο πνευματικό κίνημα της Λεσβιακής Άνοιξης τον μεσοπόλεμο (και η Λεσβιακή Άνοιξη δεν έγινε στην Ερεσό και δεν ήταν gay pride).


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2008)

Πρόκειται για ζήτημα *λεσβυωπίας*. 

(Βέβαια, αν υιοθετηθεί το "σαπφίστρια", θα επαναστήσουν μετά οι γεμολόγοι ότι ντεμέκ θα πέσει η αξία του σαπφείρου.)


----------



## cythere (May 10, 2008)

> ...ακροδεξιού και αρχαιολατρικού περιοδικού.


Είναι η εντύπωσή μου, ή αυτός ο συνδυασμός έχει γίνει του (δια)συρμού τελευταία;
O tempora, o mores!


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2008)

Μας έχουν κατακλύσει οι αρχαιολάτρες...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2008)

Τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα, παρά το γελοίο της υπόθεσης. Κάποια στοιχεία που συνέλεξα στην περιήγησή μου:

Η πρωτοβουλία ανήκει στον Δημήτρη Λάμπρου, εκδότη του Δαυλού. Οι νοούντες νοείτωσαν.

Στις 8/5 ο Λύο Καλοβυρνάς έγραψε στην Athens Voice:

Υπάρχουν οι λεσβίες που ξέρουμε όλοι μας, οι γυναίκες που αγαπούν γυναίκες. Αυτές είναι πολλές. Και υπάρχουν κάποιες λιγοστές Λέσβιες, με ανεβασμένο τόνο, που απλώς είναι από τη Λέσβο. Τρεις τέτοιες ξύπνησαν ένα πρωί με παραπάνω νεύρα από το κανονικό τους επειδή τάχα μου η λέξη «λεσβία» κακοποιείται στα στόματα 5,5 δισεκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Γιατί μας πήρατε την ένδοξη, αρχαία λέξη λεσβία, που σήμαινε τη γυναίκα που κατάγεται από το νησί μας, και της δώσατε αυτή την έννοια της... ξέρετε τώρα, της... πώς να την πούμε, ντρεπόμαστε κιόλας, της ιδιαιτερότητας, μωρέ!
Αγνοώντας το πώς λειτουργεί η γλώσσα, έκαναν αίτηση έκδοσης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για ν’ απαγορεύσουν στην Ομοφυλόφιλη και Λεσβιακή Κοινότητα Ελλάδας να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη «λεσβία» με αυτή τη μιαρή έννοια, τη μοναδική έννοια που έχει, σύμφωνα με τα ελληνικά λεξικά.
Μόλις συνέλθετε από τα γέλια, μάθετε πως η «λεσβία» με την έννοια της ομοφυλόφιλης γυναίκας είναι αντιδάνειο και υπάρχει ήδη από το 1787 στα γαλλικά και το 1870 στα αγγλικά. Άρα δεν είναι φρούτο των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, όπως ισχυρίζονται οι καταγγέλλουσες. Παγκοσμίως, «λεσβία» σημαίνει την ομοφυλόφιλη γυναίκα, κι αυτή η σημασία δεν θα αλλάξει, που να γίνουν μπλαβί από τις φωνές οι Λέσβιες που διαφωνούν.
Πολλές λέξεις αλλάζουν σημασία διαμέσου των αιώνων. Και στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν μερικοί γραφικοί που ακόμα μυξοκλαίνε που η αγγλική γλώσσα «έχασε» τη λέξη «γκέι», επειδή άλλαξε σημασία εδώ και καμιά 150αριά χρόνια. Αν δεν μαζέψει κανείς τις εν λόγω μη λεσβίες Λέσβιες, η εκδίκαση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων θα γίνει στο Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών στις 10 Ιουνίου, κτίριο 5 πρώην Σχολής Ευελπίδων, ώρα 9 π.μ. Τέτοιο πάρτι μην το χάσουμε!*

* Παρακαλώ, κάποιος που ξέρει τις διαδικασίες, να το σημειώσει στο Calendar.

Όπως και στον τίτλο αυτού του νήματος, έτσι επισημαίνει και ο Λύο ότι στη δημοτική οι Μυτιληνιές είναι Λέσβιες (και ορισμένες μπορεί να είναι και λεσβίες). Άλλο _κύρια_ κι άλλο _κυρία_· άλλο _τέλεια_ κι άλλο _τελεία_ ;) .

Στα Λογοράματα ο hominid αναρωτιέται κατά πόσο περισσεύει το «λεσβιακής» στην ονομασία της ΟΛΚΕ, της Ομοφυλοφιλικής και Λεσβιακής Κοινότητας Ελλάδας.

*Καλά κρασιά*

Εδώ είναι ο ιστότοπος με τα κρασιά της οικογένειας του Λάμπρου.

Πας, ας πούμε, να μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά αυτή τη σελίδα
http://www.methymneos.gr/gr/pages/anaviosi.html
αναρωτιέσαι πώς να πεις το λεσβιακό κρασοστάφυλο (κάποιος να τους πει ότι το σταφύλι δεν έχει σχέση με το «φύλλο»), καταλήγεις σε Lesbos grape,
http://www.methymneos.gr/en/pages/anaviosi.html
τα παίρνεις που δεν μπορείς να γράψεις the Lesbian grape όπως έγραφε ο Rowe το 1703 και ρίχνεις μια επίθεση στην ΟΛΚΕ.

«Και αν η απόφαση μας δικαιώσει, θα προσφύγουμε και στα διεθνή δικαστήρια για να απαγορευθεί η χρήση της λέξης και από τις ξένες οργανώσεις» πρόσθεσε ο κ. Λάμπρου.

Πού να πιάσουν και τα λεξικά… Τον Ησύχιο, που έγραφε: «Λεσβιάδας τας λαικαστρίας έλεγον» (λαικάστρια = πόρνη). Το LSJ μετά, που στο _λεσβιάζω_ γράφει «do like the Lesbian women». Τι να εννοεί, τι να εννοεί; Δεν λέει «lesbians», λέει «Lesbian women». Και δίπλα βάζει ένα «Lat. fellare», και μάλλον δεν εννοεί «θηλάζω». Και στο τέλος το ΛΚΝ — όχι επειδή διαφέρει από άλλα σύγχρονα λεξικά, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να το τρέχει κι αυτό στα δικαστήρια, να διαφημιστεί λιγάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2008)

Σημειώθηκε στο calendar η 10η Ιουνίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=921403&lngDtrID=244

Απέρριψε το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο την προσφυγή τριών κατοίκων της Λέσβου με την οποία ζητούσαν να μην χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι «Λέσβιος», «λεσβία», «λεσβιακός», «λεσβιακή» με στόχο τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό ορισμένων ανθρώπων.

[...]

Το δικαστήριο με την απόφασή του (αριθμός 6310/2008) απέρριψε την αίτηση, κρίνοντάς τη ως μη νόμιμη λόγω έλλειψης ασφαλιστέου δικαιώματος.

Όπως αναφέρεται στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης, οι λέξεις «Λέσβιος», «λεσβίας», «λέσβιο» και «λεσβιακός», «λεσβιακή», «λεσβιακό» δεν αποτελούν σύμβολα μέσω των οποίων εξατομικεύεται ο καθένας, δεν αποτελούν στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης ιδιότητας, ούτε συμπεριλαμβάνονται μεταξύ των συντελεστών εκείνων που καθορίζουν την ατομικότητα κάθε προσώπου.

Επιπλέον, όπως αναφέρεται, οι επίμαχες λέξεις δεν αποτελούν όνομα και ούτε στοιχείο έκφανσης της προσωπικότητας.


----------

